# 2019 Tarmac's are on line



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like Specialized released on their website the new 2019 Tarmac - All disc brakes in non-S works models. All use the new SL6 frame set and go from 2700 to 6700. 

I was just about to buy a 2018 Tarmac Comp Disc (with SL5 frame), but ended up buying a demo 2017 demo Venge Disc Expert with carbon wheel upgrade instead. Given what I spent I think I make the right call. Sure different bikes, but still a good upgrade from what I was coming from.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Anything below the experts and it drops down to a 9r carbon and a standard round seatpost so they are a slightly modified sl6 frame.

Other than non sworks tarmacs nothing else is showing up for 2019 models for the road yet (not sure if they will do sworks version as they just released the 2018s in disc, maybe 2019 rim versions?)


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah I see that. The Expert however is nice bridge between the comp and Pro level. I wonder how much difference there in Fact 9 vs 10 frames. I am guessing weight for sure. Seat post 27.2 round and threaded BB for the Fact 9 also.


----------



## samors (Mar 12, 2010)

Picked up my Disc Pro two days ago


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/mens-tarmac-disc-pro/p/154559?color=263509-154559

once again... specialize catalog photos don't do justice for what the bike actually looks like. 

my local shop has one of these on the floor the color is iridescent i am talking about not only the frame color and graphics but the saddle and...bar tape.

roll it out into the sun and it really pops!


----------



## samors (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a video of the saddle. 

https://vimeo.com/277641062


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I went by the shop today to check these out. Saw a Pro level with discs. Extremely nice. I was strongly considering the lowest level Madone SLR Disc, but I think I am pretty much set on trading my Domane in for an Expert Disc. Still aero and race oriented, but 2-3lbs lighter. I plan to follow that up with getting something like either a Specialized Sequoia or Trek Checkpoint for pure gravel rides and events.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Youri-95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Can someone post more pictures of this bike if available


----------



## samors (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are some pics of the bike and logo with\without flash so you can see the effect.


----------



## Youri-95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks!!


----------



## samors (Mar 12, 2010)

Not sure whats up with that stem, mine came with 0 rise. Maybe they swapped it out?


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

Do these have the bar end junction box? I can't tell from the pictures and the website doesn't say anything about it. What about the EW-WU111 Wireless In-Line Unit?


----------



## samors (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes it comes with the bar end junction box. No Wireless unit though, I had to buy one.


----------



## bentyyc (Jul 11, 2011)

samors said:


> Yes it comes with the bar end junction box. No Wireless unit though, I had to buy one.


I'm a Di2 newbie... where's the best place to put the D-Fly unit?


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone know if they might release a frames only in the non S-works version? I'd love to get my hands on the expert frame. I mentioned to my shop the other day but he said he didn't think Specialized would let him order just the expert frameset, I didn't push it but wonder if its worth a call to Specialized to ask?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

ChuckDiesel said:


> Anyone know if they might release a frames only in the non S-works version? I'd love to get my hands on the expert frame. I mentioned to my shop the other day but he said he didn't think Specialized would let him order just the expert frameset, I didn't push it but wonder if its worth a call to Specialized to ask?


I was pretty sure I saw a non sworks frame available on the dealer site when they were looking something else up for me. It might be called a "pro" frame and not an "expert" frame but they are the same thing.


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

taodemon said:


> I was pretty sure I saw a non sworks frame available on the dealer site when they were looking something else up for me. It might be called a "pro" frame and not an "expert" frame but they are the same thing.


Good deal. I'll get him to look into it a little further. I just mentioned the expert because I really like that gray came paint job.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I think that grey camo will only be found in the rim sworks frame or the disk expert. Usually the "pro" frames are only available in one color and they tend to be some form of black.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

The only 2019 frames Specialized sells are the s-works and a pro level rim brake version


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

I have had the Pro since early July or so. Pretty nice, but 1.85lbs heavier than the SuperSix EVO it replaced. Guess the safety (disc) and convenience (Di2) is worth the weight..


----------



## Rsexton12 (Sep 23, 2018)

How is the ride comfort compared to the Roubaix? 

I need to replace my 2004 Trek 5500. I’ve been able to test ride a Roubaix Expert. Loved the eShifters, wow, ride comfort was amazing vs my Trek, but felt heavy on the climbs. 

Local bike shops inventory is limited to entry level bikes....college town...so no Tarmacs. 

Thx


----------



## Javok (Sep 30, 2018)

I had the opportunity to rent one (56cm, Expert, Ultegra, rim brake) early this week as I’ve been seriously considering one as of late. What a bike. I ran it up a 15 mile-ish (30 round trip) climb that is popular here in SLC. My initial though was that this thing is responsive and climbs! I felt like every watt that I was pushing on the downward stroke was being taken in by the pedals and cranks. Descending was tidy and fast as well. Felt like an extension of me. I didn’t know what to expect from this frame as I’ve read/heard that it’s “stiff” and a “race bike”. Coming from a Roubaix (56cm SL4 Elite disc) I thought it might be too rigid (2 year roadie). While the frame and geometry is more “racey” I didn’t ever feel uncomfortable on it. Moreover, it actually felt more comfortable than the Roubaix. Could this have been due to the wider tires (26) than that of my own steed (25) with accompanying lower pressures? Perhaps my body (150 lbs / 71”) is more suited for this bike geometrically??? Anyone experience anything like this before? Takeaway was lightweight, responsive and fast.


----------

